# Calculator for EIT/FE Exam



## CivilPetro (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a quick question.. Can I use two calulators in the EIT Exam? I plan tio use hp33s and casio fx115es for my exam this april 2010. I love casiofx115es because it is user friendly but I also like hp33s because I can store formulas.

Any input will do. Thanks guys.


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Feb 9, 2010)

Geez I suppose you could use more than one...I'd think that'd hurt your productivity. You planning on using one for the morning and one for the afternoon section?


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Feb 9, 2010)

Geez I suppose you could use more than one...I'd think that'd hurt your productivity. You planning on using one for the morning and one for the afternoon section?


----------



## CivilPetro (Feb 10, 2010)

Andrew Siegrist said:


> Geez I suppose you could use more than one...I'd think that'd hurt your productivity. You planning on using one for the morning and one for the afternoon section?


well this is just me, sometimes im so comfortable using casio fx115es but at times, I find it easier to use hp33s for more advanced equations. When I am studying, I use both. But I don know really If I can use both for the exam. Anybody out there who has taken the exam and used 2 calculators? thanks


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 10, 2010)

CivilPetro said:


> well this is just me, sometimes im so comfortable using casio fx115es but at times, I find it easier to use hp33s for more advanced equations. When I am studying, I use both. But I don know really If I can use both for the exam. Anybody out there who has taken the exam and used 2 calculators? thanks


I had two different calculators with me, a Casio and a TI, but I only ended up using one of them (the Casio). As long as the calculator in question is on the approved list I don't think there is a limit to the number you can have with you.


----------



## CivilPetro (Feb 10, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> CivilPetro said:
> 
> 
> > well this is just me, sometimes im so comfortable using casio fx115es but at times, I find it easier to use hp33s for more advanced equations. When I am studying, I use both. But I don know really If I can use both for the exam. Anybody out there who has taken the exam and used 2 calculators? thanks
> ...



Casio seems to be pretty easy to use especially if you know how to use it.It hase buillt in formulas in stats like standard deviation and stuff..


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't recall having to do a lot of standard deviation calculating on the PE, maybe the material has changed since I took it. 

More important than what the calculator can do is that you know how to use it and are comfortable with it. Use the calculator(s) you intend to use on the exam to study with. Don't study with your current (unapproved) calculator and then show up to the test with a brand new, still in the box, approved calculator. You will waste valuable time searching for the buttons and functions you want on the exam that way.


----------



## CivilPetro (Feb 10, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I don't recall having to do a lot of standard deviation calculating on the PE, maybe the material has changed since I took it.
> More important than what the calculator can do is that you know how to use it and are comfortable with it. Use the calculator(s) you intend to use on the exam to study with. Don't study with your current (unapproved) calculator and then show up to the test with a brand new, still in the box, approved calculator. You will waste valuable time searching for the buttons and functions you want on the exam that way.



yeah.. thanks..well both hp33s and casio fx15es is already approved for 2010 eit. I am just checking or tryin to know the best way to do it...I think I will go with casio fx115es...

they have a couple of standard deviation and correlation and other statistics part in eit...these formulas are easily solved in casio fx115es...well these are just the built-ins....the hp33s can store more formulas...


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Feb 12, 2010)

I used two calculators for both the FE and PE exam. For the FE I only ended up using the one but had two as a JIC.

I did use both calculators for the PE exam though, why...I'm not quite sure!


----------



## CivilPetro (Feb 12, 2010)

PA_Mining_Engr said:


> I used two calculators for both the FE and PE exam. For the FE I only ended up using the one but had two as a JIC. I did use both calculators for the PE exam though, why...I'm not quite sure!


thanks...for the reply... anyone out there who have used two calculators recently?thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 23, 2010)

I had two for the fall 08 eit. both casios, one the es model, the other the ms model. the ms was just the backup calc, but I ended up setting one in degrees mode and the other in radians mode (what i usually use), figuring that way i wouldn't forget to switch the mode back &amp; forth...as long as i didnt forget which calc was in which mode lol. Anyways, one of the proctors made me put the spare calc on the floor, which kind of negated having it readily at hand. The long answer is of course you can bring both, and probably work with both - though depending on the test proctors, you may only be able to keep one on the table.

I can see why you'd prefer to use the hp for more advanced equations (rpn) but storing formulas? i wouldn't get too hung up on storing formulas, its far better to be more versed in where to find the applicable formulas in the ref manual. For the fe exam, i think the casio (es) is probably the best calc to rely on, esp if youre already familiar with it.


----------



## Sportyyyy (Mar 14, 2010)

CivilPetro said:


> Andrew Siegrist said:
> 
> 
> > Geez I suppose you could use more than one...I'd think that'd hurt your productivity. You planning on using one for the morning and one for the afternoon section?
> ...


I brought 2 calculators in case one spontaneously combusted: FX-115ES and the TI-30X IIS. Casio was my preferred (displays more, more functions than the TI) but I spent a LOT of time to make sure I learned it inside and out.



EM_PS said:


> can see why you'd prefer to use the hp for more advanced equations (rpn) but storing formulas? i wouldn't get too hung up on storing formulas, its far better to be more versed in where to find the applicable formulas in the ref manual. For the fe exam, i think the casio (es) is probably the best calc to rely on, esp if youre already familiar with it.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## johnwyne (Apr 12, 2010)

CivilPetro said:


> Just a quick question.. Can I use two calulators in the EIT Exam? I plan tio use hp33s and casio fx115es for my exam this april 2010. I love casiofx115es because it is user friendly but I also like hp33s because I can store formulas.
> Any input will do. Thanks guys.


check this site it teaches hor to use calculator

www.eitexperts.com


----------

